# Sardinien



## PANAWAVE (18. April 2006)

Hallo erstmal,
ich und n kumpel fahren im herbst des 3. mal nach sardinien und wollen auch dieses mal wieder angeln. wir wollen auf dorade und hornhecht gehen, aber leider ham wir in den letzten jahren nich wirklich viel gefangen. letztes jahr war ein riesen schwarm doraden da und es ham nur die kleinen gebissen. hornhecht gibt es auch en masse aber die beißen au net.
was soll man den fischen als köder geben?
danke schonma für die antworten
mfg PANAWAVE


----------



## PANAWAVE (20. April 2006)

*AW: Sardinien*

Schade dass mir keiner antortet.
HÄtte n bisschen mehr hilfe erwartet.


----------



## Reisender (20. April 2006)

*AW: Sardinien*

Das kommt noch !!!! #6 #6 

Leider war ich da noch nicht Fischen........

Hast du schon mal unter Suchen versucht ???? Oben in der Leiste.....


----------



## Reisender (20. April 2006)

*AW: Sardinien*

#h Das finde ich da, schau mal selber nach........#h #h #h #h 



    Bericht: Fuerteventura im Dezember 
Von noworkteam, erstellt am: 05.01.2006  06.01.2006 17:04
von wodibo   10 186 Angeln Weltweit 
   Sardinien 09/2005 
Von saily, erstellt am: 24.07.2005  15.08.2005 17:42
von drogba   4 211 Angeln in Europa 
   Suche Material über´s Schwarzbarsch-Fischen 
Von Micky Finn, erstellt am: 01.12.2004  02.12.2004 14:28
von Spezialist   5 132 Raubfischangeln und Forellenangeln 
   Angeln auf Sardinien ??????? 
Von Andy 1963, erstellt am: 12.06.2004  06.11.2004 23:09
von fvbadhonnef   3 363 Angeln Weltweit 
   Jerkbaits auf Schwarzbarsche 
Von Hoffi, erstellt am: 06.10.2004  11.10.2004 18:15
von Greg   13 288 Raubfischangeln und Forellenangeln 
   angelrecht in sardinien 
Von haso, erstellt am: 01.09.2004  20.09.2004 22:34
von haso   10 351 Angeln in Europa 
   erfahrungen mit wurfnetz???? 
Von esox88, erstellt am: 28.12.2003  12.04.2004 13:31
von C.K.   3 161 Angeln Allgemein


----------



## PANAWAVE (21. April 2006)

*AW: Sardinien*

danke für die mühe, aber zu meiner eigenltichen frage steht da nix drin.
wie ködert man Hornhechte und Doraden?
thx für die antworten
greez panawave


----------



## Christian 78 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sardinien*

Hi,

ich weiss zwar nicht ob Dir das hilft, aber nen Bekannter von mir hat ne Zeit auf la Gomera gewohnt . Er hat dort ebenfalls auf Hornhecht gefischt und laut seiner Aussage haben die auschließlich auf lebende kleine Makrelen gebissen. Sobald ne Pose im Spiel war haben die Fische den Köder gemieden.
Also beim Fischer im Hafen lebende Köder besorgen und an freier Leine ohne Pose oder anderen Schnickschnack angeln. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter. Ob du nen lebenden Köfi anbieten willst musst Du mit Dir selbst ausmachen, verboten wird es nicht sein . 

MfG Christian


----------



## mickyjenny (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sardinien*

Hallo,

also wenn Du richtig gut angeln willst mußt Du im Oktober fahren. Keiner weiß warum aber im Oktober "drehen alle Fische durch". Orata bzw. Dorade fange ich am Besten mit Pasturkorb auf Grund. Das Finale muß schon sehr dünn sein. Ih angele mit 14, weil die Biester verdammt schlau sind. Und die Kupplung muss am Besten komplett auf sein. Da die Dorade meistens erstmal zieht und schaut ob Widerstand da ist. Ach ja, als Köder nehme ich Maden. Wichtig ist das Du reichlich pasturierst. Das heißt alle 15 MinutenMaden wechseln.

Hornhechte angelt man am Besten mit einem Spirolino. Keine Ahnung wie das auf Deutsch heißt, aber im Angelladen in Italien versteht dich jeder wenn Du Spirolino sagst. Also auf Spinning. Als Köder für Hornhechte benutze ich immer Coreaner (die sehen aus wie Tausendfüßler, aber VORSICHT die Dinger beißen  ).

So, ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bisschen helfen.

Falls Du noch fragen hast, ich antworte Dir gerne.

Gruß aus Süditalien
Jenny


----------



## Big Mac (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sardinien*

Hallo Jenny,
ich habe Deinen Beitrag mit großem Interesse gelesen. Du scheinst Dich mit der Angelei auf Sardinien auszukennen. Ich werde dieses Jahr Ende Juni für zwei Wochen nach Sardinien fahren. Macht das Angeln von der Küste aus in diesem Zeitraum Sinn? Wenn ja, mit welcher Methode kann man welchen Fisch auf die Schuppen legen? Wäre super, wenn Du dazu etwas sagen könntest.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Bigfish-HH (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sardinien*

Hallo

fahre nächsten Mittwoch, 4 wochen nach Sardinien, und wollte fragen ob  sich da jemand auskennt. ich bin in der nähe von Arbatax.Lohnt sich das  Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch,  oder was und wie kann man in den Häfen  erbäuten.sind mit dem Boot da,  wollen dann auch wieder schleppen, habt  ihr da noch tipps.

PS: wer hat noch Tipps für Meeräsche,Doraden und angeln so ca 500-1000m   vor der Küste in 20-30m tiefe.welche fische fang ich da welche köder   brauche ich und auf was muss ich achten.

-welche Köder benutzt ihr, und wie fange ich Würmer und Köderfische.(welche kann ich überhaupt verwenden.

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus für eure Tipps

mit freundlichen Grüßen Jan


----------

